# Found a big baby



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi, 

Two days back we found a bird on the grounds of our apartment community. It could not fly and was walking slowly, and we caught it and got it home. I am fairly sure its a baby pigeon. Please see attachment. We have lots of pigeons roosting in our apartment community. We think it fell out from its nest and possibly hurt itself. 

The first day, it was very quite and almost motionless. We have a bird cage from a previous pet we had and we housed the bird there. 

Its the second day now, and today it came out of the cage, making sounds like "cheep, cheep", rubbed its beak again and again on my hand, ate some millets from my hand, and finally stepped on to my palm. 

We left it free multiple times in our apartment and am pretty sure it can't fly. My main concern is what should I feed it, and how ? I have seen videos of folks feeding babies milk through syringes, and seeds from a bottle covered with balloon rubber with a slit in it. Should I try these techniques or simply give it millets. 

We are ofcourse providing it with water.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like a pigeon. Am not sure why he isnt flying, maybe just too young?


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

*Big baby*

I think so. Its still a baby. How old is it you think ?
WHat should I feed it ? How should I feed it ?

Thanks.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Does he eat pigeon mix or wild bird seed and drink water by himself? Someone more expert than me should answer soon. Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't ever give him milk. Pigeons cannot digest milk, so the videos you have seen are not feeding that. They are probably feeding a bird formula. Millet is not enough nutrition for him. Does he easily eat the seed? If so, then there is no reason to feed him a formula. Getting him a dove mix at a pet store would be best. You can even add more things to it, like split peas, lentils, safflower and maybe a small bit of brown rice. Make sure the feed is available to him and always water.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

Dear Jay and Webster,

I appreciate your responses. 

Yesterday was very hectic and hence I could not get back to you.

I took the baby to a vet yesterday. The neck was a bit wobbly and his walk was also a bit wobbly. Vet said that he has a nerve infection. Its viral, so anti-biotics wont work.

Gave some homeopathy medication. 

Said that very little chance of it surviving. The nerves will progressively get worse and we will have to put it down.

On the feeding part, sorry about giving it milk. That was day before yesterday and it did not seem to like it, and I did not force it further.

Doctor suggested millet powder dissolved in water. We get a millet powder in our stores here, so I gave it some of that. It is also eating millet seeds but am not sure if it is eating enough.

So I do plan to give it the millet solution periodically.

I will try to get dove / pigeon feed in the stores. Most of the stores here cater to dogs and cats.

When I checked on it today morning, it did not seem any worse than yesterday. Though the wobble was still there. 

I pray to god.

If you have any other suggestions, please do let me know.

Thanks again.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He's probably wobbly because he's not eating enough and getting weaker. Vets, especially one's that does not treat birds on a regular basis, do not always give the right info.

If he's not eating enough, the best will be to force feed him frozen peas that has been defrosted in lukewarm water. You do this by: putting the bird on your lap facing to the right (if you are righthanded). Cover his body with a towel, so that only the beak sticks out. Reach with your lefthand over his body and head and open his beak with those fingers. Have a pea ready in your righthand and put into his mouth over the tongue. If he spits it out, then you are not putting it in deep enough. Continue and give him time to swallow inbetween. Aim for about 30 to 40 peas 3 times daily. He will quicly learn to eat them by himself and then you can start adding seeds to the peas.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

Marina.

Appreciate your response. 
Even though the bird is fairly big, its a baby. It cheeps and does not know how to fly. Probably squishing the pea before feeding him would be easier ? I will give it a shot tomorrow.

His walk is not so wobbly as his neck. He does not seem to be able to hold it up erect. 

We force fed it millet solution 4 times today.

He also had some millet seeds.

I am still holding on to hope that he will get ok.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can also post a photo of the droppings. That will be an indication if he's getting enough food. A perfect dropping will be round and brown with a white dot on top. If it is bright green and lacking in bulk, then he's not getting enough food. On a pea diet, the droppings will be mushy and dark green.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, don't squish the pea before giving it to him. Either use frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed, or fresh peas that you cook until soft. Do this.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply. Life has been hectic. 

I was unable to feed peas to the pigeon.
It seems to be taking the millet malt feed reasonably well.
Please see pics of the poop. It is brown but with some water content around it. 
This was day before yesterday.
The water content has reduced I think. 
It was quite active today morning.

But you can also see the bent neck.
It does manage to straighten it with effort on occasion, but most of the time goes around with it bent.

My current feel is it may survive - but with its neck bent. Sounds pretty horrible. I have been thinking of getting some kind of support for its neck custom made.

But one thing at a time.

I just wanted to let you all know that I appreciate your responses. I feel that there are people I can reach out to and it makes me feel better. Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post more close ups of the bird?
Is that as much as he bends his neck?


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

Sometimes it bends more - I think. I will try to post more pics after I get home.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

*Image 1*

Had to compress the image. Hope this is good enough.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

*Image 2*

Please open image in a new tab. Then it will be easier to see.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

*Image 3*

Please open image in a new tab. Then it will be easier to see.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay, I can see what you mean now. He doesn't look good, and on top of everything else, he should be treated for canker. Can you get Metronidazole from a pharmacy? Canker is often brought on by other illnesses, and the lack of feathers around his face indicate that he has it and needs treatment. 40 to 50 mg once daily for 10 days, then see how he is from there.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Jay.

I was planning on taking him to a vet within the next few days. The baby also has small red colored mites (?). 

Even though the vet I go to is probably one of the two best I have heard of in my city, their experience with birds is limited. 

I will also ask the pharmacy if they have Metronidazole.

Thank you.

On the positive side, the baby seems more active than it was the last few days. In the morning I saw it jump on to small ledge inside our apt. Spread its wings, tried straightening its neck. Walked around confidently - though not much. It can hold its neck in a reasonably erect position for short periods of time. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Check online if vet gives meds to be sure it is okay to give to pigeons. Regular vets sometimes give things that are safe for other animals but not pigeons.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

You're a very kind person and I just want to say thanks for looking after this sweet lil guy. I hope he recovers well with some meds and perks up - he definitely deserves to after all he's going through. Good luck with him.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks Freda. I plan to have him at the vet tomorrow or day after.
But he seems stable - so I am not panicking now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he does have canker, and it does look like it, then you need the meds for it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to get the Metro, sooner rather than later.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

*Update from vet visit*

Took the baby to the vet today. Doc said it looked better. Gave some powder for getting rid of the mites. And multi-vitamins.

Said the featherless neck is due to the viral. So not giving it the metro yet.

The baby is looking much more alert today and has been spreading and beating its wings as if its ready to fly. 

Its neck is still bent, but the bending seems to have reduced. 

I also figured out how to get some grains down its throat. Have been trying to make it eat on its own too. It tries to swipe at the grain but often misses. Maybe partly due to the fact that its neck is not 100% and also its a baby and hence learning.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

He is a cutie and loojs better. Good job!


----------



## gemma23426 (Sep 6, 2017)

much big and cute. Take care him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Still think he needs to be treated for canker.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Jay,

I tend to agree with you.
Since the imminent danger has passed - I was almost sure we would lose the baby - and it seems to have gained strength and is alert, I decided to wait a bit.

Maybe I need to find a different doc and get a 2nd opinion. The difficulty with this is vets here specialize in dogs and cats.
I will also ask in the pharmacy if they have metro.

I did a bit of reading on cankers in pigeons...
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/vm032

Thanks much for reminder. I may have ignored it for longer otherwise.

BTW, do you know if I do get metro and give it to the baby and suppose it does not have canker, then what ? Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think that will be the case. But canker often goes hand in hand with other illnesses. Just the stress of another illness will often bring on canker. If you treat him for canker, then at least that would be out of the way. Will not hurt to treat for it. If still other problems, then we will try to address them at that point.

How can the vet tell you it is a virus, when he doesn't know what virus it is? Does that make sense to you? Unless you can identify what it is, then how can you say it is viral? And how can you say that it is not also canker? I would treat for it to cover my bases. 40-50 mg one time daily for 10 days.


----------



## subhrajit (Aug 29, 2017)

I guess the doc says what he says from the symptoms. 
The neck twisting is too obvious - I guess.
The exposed skin in the neck area - yeah I also suspect his diagnosis.

As I said, I will certainly look for metro. Weekend is almost here.

Thanks.


----------

